# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows 10 >  Получу ли я доступ ко всем возможностям Windows 10 после обновления?

## DEL

Для некоторых возможностей Windows 10 требуется современное оборудование, и не все возможности и службы доступны на любом устройстве или на любом рынке. Например, личный помощник Кортана доступен не на всех рынках.

Дополнительные сведения см. на странице технических характеристик и в списке функций, доступных в различных выпусках Windows 10.

----------

